# Multiple Genie Units?



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

I currently have a SWiM-16 switch in my home. I have one HR34 HMC and three HR24 HD DVR's for a total of 11 tuners in use. I would like to replace one of my HR24's with another HR34 or HR44 so that I can have a total of 14 tuners available for recording streams. Can someone tell me if this is possible? I don't know of anyone with more than one Genie in their home so I want to make sure it can be done before I call D*. I wouldn't think it would be an issue because even with the new configuration I'm still not exceeding the 16 tuners that are available on my SWiM-16 switch, but again I want to verify that. Can anyone verify this for me and would this be a plug-and-play installation I can do myself or will new cables need to be ran by a D* installer?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Not allowed by DTV only 1 per account.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Call DIRECTV and ask. While the answer will be "no," it keeps it on their radar and lets them know that the demand/desire exists.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

TXD16 said:


> Call DIRECTV and ask. While the answer will be "no," it keeps it on their radar and lets them know that the demand/desire exists.


The front line CSR that answers the phone will not do anything with this info. Im sure that "they" know that some people would like more than one.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No, but you could always just add more hr24s if you need more recording tuners.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

west99999 said:


> The front line CSR that answers the phone will not do anything with this info. Im sure that "they" know that some people would like more than one.


Well, in that case, I suppose that the TS should contact Ellen Filipiak's office (ellen.filipiak@directv.com) to express his/her dissatisfaction with the current one-Genie-per-client policy.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> Well, in that case, I suppose that the TS should contact Ellen Filipiak's office ([email protected]) to express his/her dissatisfaction with the current one-Genie-per-client policy.


and the answer will be "sorry" but no


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It cant hurt to complain in hopes that it will change, but they have some work to do before they can even consider it. It does not work right in all situations right now to have two genies on one system.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

It cant hurt to complain in hopes that it will change, but they have some work to do before they can even consider it. It does not work right in all situations right now to have two genies on one system.


Agreed ever since I installed my HR44 to go with my HR34, two C31s and two HR24s I've had issues with the C31s and playlist drops across the board (static IPs appears to have helped with this).


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

peds48 said:


> and the answer will be "sorry" but no


And I acknowledged that in my initial reply. The point is to register the complaint, which, apparently, some feel will fall on deaf ears at the front lines, so upward it should definitely go.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

We're so keen on internet contact..bet she hasn't received a hand written letter in 10 years. Just saying.

-=K=-


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

14 shows at once...I watch and record A LOT of tv, but wow...thats huge. When would you ever be able to watch that much? I dont think I've ever seen 14 shows on at the same time I wanted to record.... :righton:


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

14 shows at once...I watch and record A LOT of tv, but wow...thats huge. When would you ever be able to watch that much? I dont think I've ever seen 14 shows on at the same time I wanted to record.... :righton:


If referring to my setup it's more so everyone has their own HDDVR and PIP in 2 rooms, not for eleven at once. At my old house pre genie days I was running 6 HDDVRs in a 3 bed plus basement setup...I'm one of those that doesn't like being limited on pause/rewind of live TV. 

But back on subject with static IPs my genies haven't had issues loosing connections with each other. The main irritating issue is if a C31 has been turned off for more than a few hours when it turns back on it ask to pick a server to connect to, I wish it would save that info. It's almost so annoying it makes me want to put one of my inactive HR24s back in that room.

I have another client that's having issues with her dual HR34s plus another 5 differing models of HDDVRs loosing connection with each other. We setup static IPs for her recently and so far that's fixed it for her too.

While I know some have posted saying that setting static IPs only hides the true underlying issue with the home network I can say it helps, at least for the few weeks these two locations have been setup with them.

So in regards to the OPs question about getting a 2nd genie I think it's more of a technical issue not supply, especially when clients are involved since they constantly ask which genie to connect to. I could only imagine the normal customer issues that would cause.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Weird,as I have seen static ips cause more problems than they solve lately.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Weird,as I have seen static ips cause more problems than they solve lately.


What type of issues? I've only set static twice that I can remember and so far (knock on wood...) both have been good.

If there are issues with this I'm all ears...but maybe better a subject for a dedicated thread


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Weird,as I have seen static ips cause more problems than they solve lately.


Such as? All I ever use is static.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Why turn off the Genie at all, ever? Seems a simple fix to stop such an annoying matter.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Both static and dynamic IPs have worked equally well/poorly in my experience. Guess it would also depend on one's router; one might be favored over the other by a bit.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

The original question of multiple Genie units has been asked multiple times...Why oh Why do people ask the question they know the answer too..Directv has made it abundantly clear that you cannot have more than 1 Genie...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> And I acknowledged that in my initial reply. The point is to register the complaint, which, apparently, some feel will fall on deaf ears at the front lines, so upward it should definitely go.


and don't you think they are aware aware of that?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Both static and dynamic IPs have worked equally well/poorly in my experience. Guess it would also depend on one's router; one might be favored over the other by a bit.


Exactly. The biggest issue with setting static IP addresses is that it will mask issues that come up with actually connecting to the network. Since the devices are using static IPs and not obtaining them from the router, if there is an issue with connectivity to the router, it might not be seen right away or be apparent that the issue is connectivity to the router. Also, if you have multiple devices that communicate with each other and there is a connectivity issue with the router, it might be even more masked since those devices might still be able to communicate with each other if they are on the same "circuit".


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

peds48 said:


> and don't you think they are aware aware of that?


Judging by the original post, apparently not (keep in mind that we may not all be quite so intelligent, educated, articulate, experienced, nor humble as you).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

When I said "they" I meant DirecTV....

"they" are aware that some folks want two or more Genies, I am sure when is possible it will be available. I just don't see the reason to email the "higher ups"


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

PK6301 said:


> The original question of multiple Genie units has been asked multiple times...Why oh Why do people ask the question they know the answer too..Directv has made it abundantly *clear that you cannot have more than 1 Genie...*
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


But they're keeping the why rather secret.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> But they're keeping the why rather secret.


No, they're not. There are interoperability issues when there are two Genies and clients mixed into a system. It's been stated before that this is the main issue with two Genies on one account.

- Merg


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

peds48 said:


> When I said "they" I meant DirecTV....
> 
> "they" are aware that some folks want two or more Genies, I am sure when is possible it will be available. I just don't see the reason to email the "higher ups"


"The front line CSR that answers the phone will not do anything with this info..."

Although not your reply, this is why. It's called the "squeaky-wheel" approach. It works, even with large corporations.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The Merg said:


> No, they're not. There are interoperability issues when there are two *Genies and clients mixed* into a system. It's been stated before that this is the main issue with two Genies on one account.
> 
> - Merg


But they are blocking two Genies to customers without Clients.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Exactly. The biggest issue with setting static IP addresses is that it will mask issues that come up with actually connecting to the network. Since the devices are using static IPs and not obtaining them from the router, if there is an issue with connectivity to the router, it might not be seen right away or be apparent that the issue is connectivity to the router. Also, if you have multiple devices that communicate with each other and there is a connectivity issue with the router, it might be even more masked since those devices might still be able to communicate with each other if they are on the same "circuit".


Correct me if I'm wrong then....but based on this you advocate using DHCP because it makes the issue a bigger issue and thus easier to notice?! I'd take static IPs all day long if it means the receivers will always find each other and sometimes have lesser seen issues with Internet connectivity with on demand etc. to me that is a MUCH better scenario than having the receivers loose connectivity with each other AND loosing Internet functions. I understand wanting to see the issues that may be there but I'd rather have the scenario that results in more features functioning even when broken...

Please correct me if I read that wrong but it makes me want to set all boxes to static...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

But they are blocking two Genies to customers without Clients.


Because what's to say that those customers won't add clients at a later time. Then when it doesn't work correctly they'll complain that DirecTV is putting out non-working equipment.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong then....but based on this you advocate using DHCP because it makes the issue a bigger issue and thus easier to notice?! I'd take static IPs all day long if it means the receivers will always find each other and sometimes have lesser seen issues with Internet connectivity with on demand etc. to me that is a MUCH better scenario than having the receivers loose connectivity with each other AND loosing Internet functions. I understand wanting to see the issues that may be there but I'd rather have the scenario that results in more features functioning even when broken...

Please correct me if I read that wrong but it makes me want to set all boxes to static...


Sorry. I wasn't saying that static IPs are wrong to use. I was just pointing out why some people don't like to use them. Personally, I use DHCP Reservations as that way I can easily see what all my device IPs are supposed to be. I also like knowing immediately when I have a network issue. As I mentioned, static IPs can hide the fact that there is a network issue. However, if like in your situation, you are not too concerned about Internet connectivity or connecting to the rest of your network (like for GenieGo or the iPad app) if an issue comes up, static IPs will work just fine. I also like the ability to change the IPs around if necessary if I reorganize my network and if I used static IPs I would need to touch each device as opposed to just going into my router setup.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dishinitout said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong then....but based on this you advocate using DHCP because it makes the issue a bigger issue and thus easier to notice?! I'd take static IPs all day long if it means the receivers will always find each other and sometimes have lesser seen issues with Internet connectivity with on demand etc. to me that is a MUCH better scenario than having the receivers loose connectivity with each other AND loosing Internet functions. I understand wanting to see the issues that may be there but I'd rather have the scenario that results in more features functioning even when broken...
> 
> Please correct me if I read that wrong but it makes me want to set all boxes to static...


and not to mention "user error". Not saying that this is your case, but some folks feel "adventurous" and decides to go this route without the proper knowledge. DHCP works for 98% of folks


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Merg/Peds... Both responses make sense. 

Merg- I'd just prefer that when there is an issue it affects as little as possible and in this case keeps the most used feature of most people (MRV) operational.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Merg/Peds... Both responses make sense. 

Merg- I'd just prefer that when there is an issue it affects as little as possible and in this case keeps the most used feature of most people (MRV) operational.


I can definitely understand that.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Honestly if you are having major issues one thing I suggest is disconnecting from the net in the first palce and just run deca for a while and see what happens. Easy way to narrow down where a problem is starting from. 

And I dont recall which it was but I read a thread recently and static was the issue it appears but as merg and others say both can cause or not cause issues. Just as turning upnp on or off can help too sometimes.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Because what's to say that those customers won't add clients at a later time. Then when it doesn't work correctly they'll complain that DirecTV is putting out non-working equipment.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Because I'm not stupid.


----------



## Geekzilla (Jun 10, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> But they are blocking two Genies to customers without Clients.


I have an HR34, (2) H25's and several HR20/HR24's. If I buy an HR44 from SolidSignal will I be allowed to activate it since I don't have C31's, or am I reading too much into the answer?


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

I have an HR34, (2) H25's and several HR20/HR24's. If I buy an HR44 from SolidSignal will I be allowed to activate it since I don't have C31's, or am I reading too much into the answer?


No only one Genie per account, no matter how acquired. Mine although in same house are on separate accounts (and please no questions about why and no it's not fishy both accounts are tied to this address). And the other account I referenced has been that way since the near day one of the HR34s.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Because I'm not stupid.




That's funny. But I think that the overwhelming majority would disagree with your sentiment on this. I'd bet for the vast majority of people with genies, and probably even the vast majority that would want two or more genies, they could find a reason to have at least one genine mini. That sixth TV in the kitchen that has little space, or the bedroom where they don't want any noise. In fact how many people who love the top end cutting edge would love to have that one wireless mini genie client to use outside at the poolside or something.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Here is a thought..It might be off the wall, but here it is.. There are what 12 million + subs to Directv.. Now the HR34 has been out for 1 1/2 years and the HR44 for about 3 months...I would figure about 9 million would want to upgrade to a Genie, some are waiting until their 2 year upgrade time is ( I am ) .. There is not enough units to go around at this time, with new subs everyday, and upgrades..

We have become a materialistic society where we want more and more. We have Great Equipment, Sit back, Relax, And Enjoy..

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

The Merg said:


> No, they're not. There are interoperability issues when there are two Genies and clients mixed into a system. It's been stated before that this is the main issue with two Genies on one account.


Yet there are several people on here that have 2 Genies that work just fine together.



The Merg said:


> Because what's to say that those customers won't add clients at a later time. Then when it doesn't work correctly they'll complain that DirecTV is putting out non-working equipment.


Can't you tell the client which Genie you want it to read?

Dish allows for two Hoppers and their Joeys seem to work with them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, availability is a factor, but given there are millions of subs chugging along with SD, your "demand" numbers are way, way high.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Well, availability is a factor, but given there are millions of subs chugging along with SD, your "demand" numbers are way, way high.


Maybe so..but still cut it down to 3-4 million..How many Genies are in service right now? How many have switched from 34 to 44 that is a straight swap..

My original premise was that Directv says 1 and ONLY 1 Genie at this time..do not pass Go, do not collect $200...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mickat (Jul 8, 2007)

What about those of us who don't use MRV. Why couldn't you just turn off sharing in the menu on all your Genie's so they don't see each other and use them as stand alone HD-DVR's liked we did before MRV? I for one would love to replace my 4 HD-DVR's in family room with 2 Genie's, not only would I gain 2 tuners, I would also save $12 per month. This I think might be the real reason for only 1 per account. I would even pay to upgrade my own system, another SWM 16 or what ever I needed, if they would just let me. May some other's would like to do this also.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yet there are several people on here that have 2 Genies that work just fine together.
> 
> Can't you tell the client which Genie you want it to read?
> 
> Dish allows for two Hoppers and their Joeys seem to work with them.


I don't know of anyone that has two genres and used them with clients that hasn't had issues resulting directly from having two genies, including the latest clients. The system just isn't ready to properly support two genies and that's all there is to it. And there's no way they should let two genies go till they have it working with clients first.

As for selecting a server from a client its not so easy sometimes. And its really not easy to change which genie. And at the moment its way more Complicated with a wireless genie mini. You'd never know with only one genie though.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mickat said:


> What about those of us who don't use MRV. Why couldn't you just turn off sharing in the menu on all your Genie's so they don't see each other and use them as stand alone HD-DVR's liked we did before MRV? I for one would love to replace my 4 HD-DVR's in family room with 2 Genie's, not only would I gain 2 tuners, I would also save $12 per month. This I think might be the real reason for only 1 per account. I would even pay to upgrade my own system, another SWM 16 or what ever I needed, if they would just let me. May some other's would like to do this also.


There's no way that's the reason. There aren't enough people with four DVrs on two tvs to even think about. You are way way outside the norm, just like me. . As I said in the last post there are issues. Supply may also be part of it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> Here is a thought..It might be off the wall, but here it is.. There are what 12 million + subs to Directv.. Now the HR34 has been out for 1 1/2 years and the HR44 for about 3 months...I would figure about 9 million would want to upgrade to a Genie, some are waiting until their 2 year upgrade time is ( I am ) .. There is not enough units to go around at this time, with new subs everyday, and upgrades..
> 
> We have become a materialistic society where we want more and more. We have Great Equipment, Sit back, Relax, And Enjoy..
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


Try over 20 million subs and over 40 million set top boxes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mickat said:


> What about those of us who don't use MRV. Why couldn't you just turn off sharing in the menu on all your Genie's so they don't see each other and use them as stand alone HD-DVR's liked we did before MRV? I for one would love to replace my 4 HD-DVR's in family room with 2 Genie's, not only would I gain 2 tuners, I would also save $12 per month. This I think might be the real reason for only 1 per account. I would even pay to upgrade my own system, another SWM 16 or what ever I needed, if they would just let me. May some other's would like to do this also.


Perhaps this is another reason (besides the technical ones) for not allowing two Genies on one account....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cynics unite! I believe the limitation is both to even out demand and to iron out the kinks for multiple Genies and clients.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Cynics unite! I believe the limitation is both to even out demand and to iron out the kinks for multiple Genies and clients.


I concur


----------



## glen4cindy (Oct 19, 2006)

This may be becoming a reality.

I was approached by a DirecTv representative on Saturday at Best Buy about upgrading to a 2nd Genie Unit.

He was taking names and phone numbers of customers were interested in doing so, and said that this was in the works at DTV and very near, and that I could expect a call soon, and the upgrade cost could be as low as $49.99.

I'm hopeful.

1 Genie, and 2 HD DVR's gives me 9 recordings, but, 2 Genies would add 3 more, and that would work for me!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

glen4cindy said:


> This may be becoming a reality.
> 
> I was approached by a *DirecTv representative on Saturday at Best Buy* about upgrading to a 2nd Genie Unit.
> 
> ...


If it anything like the FiOS schedule to wire my village I got from an in-mall Verizon rep, you shouldn't hold your breathe.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

glen4cindy said:


> This may be becoming a reality.
> 
> I was approached by a DirecTv representative on Saturday at Best Buy about upgrading to a 2nd Genie Unit.
> 
> ...


Those reps rarely have the correct info. Most don't even actually work for the company they are representing, they are contracted out.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:



> Those reps rarely have the correct info. Most don't even actually work for the company they are representing, they are contracted out.


+1

I wouldn't even call them DirecTV reps at all!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> +1
> 
> I wouldn't even call them DirecTV reps at all!


Exactly. They are contracted people, not actual DirecTV employees.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm not buying it either. For a large proportion of customers, it isn't just the cost of the Genie, but a truck roll. If the cost were as little as $50, that's basically a free Genie, and DirecTV wouldn't gain any fees out of it. If anything, they'd lose fees if customers consolidated multiple boxes to one second Genie.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Exactly. They are contracted people, not actual DirecTV employees.


 Correct, they work for a local dealer and are not DirecTV employees, they just wear a DirecTv shirt. Typically their actual knowledge of DirecTv is pretty poor.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

glen4cindy said:


> This may be becoming a reality.
> 
> I was approached by a DirecTv representative on Saturday at Best Buy about upgrading to a 2nd Genie Unit.
> 
> ...


that was a SCAM to get your information. Never, ever give you your information out, unless you are the one who starts the "transaction "


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

The guys at Best Buy don't even do upgrades on accounts once they are established so not sure why they told you that. They only setup new service.


----------



## bdot79 (Nov 13, 2012)

So has there been any change to DTV policy of more than one Genie on an account? My two years are up next month and I would like to add a second DVR (HR44) to the "aging" HR34 I currently have.
My second option is to trade the HR34 for a HR44 and HR24 but that might be pushing it. Either way I will need to go from SWM lnb to SWM16.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, still one Genie per account.


----------



## bdot79 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

bdot79 said:


> So has there been any change to DTV policy of more than one Genie on an account?  My two years are up next month and I would like to add a second DVR (HR44) to the "aging" HR34 I currently have.
> My second option is to trade the HR34 for a HR44 and HR24 but that might be pushing it. Either way I will need to go from SWM lnb to SWM16.


I called a week ago, and was told there is no change in policy.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Sooner or later DirecTV will react to FiOS Quantum and offer a 2nd Genie.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Why do you assume that? If FIOS allowed having four of their 6 tuner devices would Directv be forced to react by allowing 4 or 5 Genies on an account?

Seems like it would be easier to just make the next Genie with 8 tuners. How would Verizon allowing two 6 tuner boxes make it a problem if Directv allowed only one 8 tuner box?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think they will allow multiple genies at some point because many companies are headed to over ten tuners available to record. If it was just one that's not to big a deal but with many heading that way.....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Directv offers unlimited recording tuners, you just have to add them two at a time instead of five at a time. Most people don't need "over ten recording tuners", the people on dbstalk are outliers.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

slice1900 said:


> *Why do you assume that?* If FIOS allowed having four of their 6 tuner devices would Directv be forced to react by allowing 4 or 5 Genies on an account?
> 
> Seems like it would be easier to just make the next Genie with 8 tuners. How would Verizon allowing two 6 tuner boxes make it a problem if Directv allowed only one 8 tuner box?


Marketing Or have you forgotten 'big' sells in America?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Directv offers unlimited recording tuners, you just have to add them two at a time instead of five at a time. Most people don't need "over ten recording tuners", the people on dbstalk are outliers.


There's also an issue of how many boxes. That are DVRs. The more genies the lower the cost is for them.

I still think the key is a Dswim lnb first to be honest. Then two genies and clients would be far cheaper than adding multiple 2 tuner DVRs.

And marketing wins. Period. And you know that the marketing machines for Verizon and cable vision and so forth will just ratchet up the noise soon.

We will see what happens. I think that at some Point they should just not have a limit at all on genies. And then let go of all 2 tuner DVRs. We are what, four years out from that point I think.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Directv offers unlimited recording tuners, you just have to add them two at a time instead of five at a time. Most people don't need "over ten recording tuners", the people on dbstalk are outliers.


It's not that a single person needs 10 tuners, but there are customers with fairly big systems out there, and Satellite TV has really no cost effective system for HD DVR customers. 
5 tuner Genie in a 4 room system, would NEVER fly in my house. 
I have a 9 year old and soon to be 13 year old. Them 2 alone each now have their own HR
If we only had a Genie, and they started interrupting my shows, yeah I see a war breaking out.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to hear that comment that kids shows may interrupt adult programing until a customer say to me one day that she believed that would not be a problem since kids shows (may bay by age) air in the morning time and adult shows is mostly prime time.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Certainly depends on the family, but a Mom, a Dad, and a kid's DVR can help with family harmony. Have lived it for a decade, including prior to the HR20 (had multiple HR10-250's with disk upgrades), works well to perfect satisfaction.

And it's not just about tuners, though that is important, but it's also about storage amount, # of streams supported, series limits, playlist style (prefer watch/delete vs watch/save), deletion exposure ... give everyone their own bedroom, TV (not necessarily in the bedroom), cell-phone, car when they can drive ... and a DVR, though I've found that a single DVR that the older kid's shared was fine as long they can access it separately from everywhere within the home.

Though some of this is changing within the past few years as VOD and streaming becomes more important to the younger generation now, where Netflix available at every TV has been helpful, and the iPad has helped too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Series link limit alone can cause issues.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely need to allow multiple genies. Directv is falling behind the times.

My household regularly runs into recording conflicts and watching live TV. Of course, we only have 1 genie and the rest HD25... another HDR would help, but I'm not signing another 2 year contract until/unless we are able to have multiple genies, or there is a new box with at least 8 tuners, preferably 10+.

I'm actually looking at going to DISH, and back to regular cable as well. I'll give it another few months, but if nothing has changed by then? Time to see what deals can be made with other companies.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You gotta figure it's more cost effective for directv to just have 2 genies and a couple clients, rather than a Genie and multiple HD DVRS on one's accounts.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

The current "DVR on a chip" designs allow for handling 6 data streams at a time. DirecTV uses one to process guide data, leaving 5 for recording video. Verizon and TiVo send the guide data via IP, so they have all 6 for video. Until someone builds a larger chipset, the only way to get more than 6 "tuners" is to either use a hybrid local/cloud DVR (like Cablevision) or put two complete chip sets in one box. That would create an 11 tuner Genie, or 12 tuner TiVo Roamios and Verizon Quantum DVRs.

Of course, you have a problem with 11 tuner Genies in that SWiM LNBs only support 8 tuners, so you would need a SWiM 16 or a new LNB design. This is also why supporting 2 Genies is not a priority for DirecTV - the DVR is only part of the problem.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Swm 16 , no problem, I have 2 already. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

damondlt said:


> You gotta figure it's more cost effective for directv to just have 2 genies and a couple clients, rather than a Genie and multiple HD DVRS on one's accounts.


Without internal cost figures, we can't know that the additional revenue from 3 or more DVRs doesn't more than offset costs of mfg. and distributing the additional hardware.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Diana C said:


> Of course, you have a problem with 11 tuner Genies in that SWiM LNBs only support 8 tuners, so you would need a SWiM 16 or a new LNB design. This is also why supporting 2 Genies is not a priority for DirecTV - the DVR is only part of the problem.


I would assume that in this case, the Genie will get two cables from the SWM16, correct.?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Diana C said:


> The current "DVR on a chip" designs allow for handling 6 data streams at a time. DirecTV uses one to process guide data, leaving 5 for recording video. Verizon and TiVo send the guide data via IP, so they have all 6 for video. Until someone builds a larger chipset, the only way to get more than 6 "tuners" is to either use a hybrid local/cloud DVR (like Cablevision) or put two complete chip sets in one box. That would create an 11 tuner Genie, or 12 tuner TiVo Roamios and Verizon Quantum DVRs.
> 
> Of course, you have a problem with 11 tuner Genies in that SWiM LNBs only support 8 tuners, so you would need a SWiM 16 or a new LNB design. This is also why supporting 2 Genies is not a priority for DirecTV - the DVR is only part of the problem.


From what I understand, the Genie uses two of the older three tuner SoCs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> +1
> 
> I wouldn't even call them DirecTV reps at all!


Our newest Costco has its very own D* troll, complete with a Ban-Lon shirt with the logo. He attacks just as you reach the Samsung tablet row. Needless to say, he's completely clueless and if he didn't have the shirt with the logo would be deemed some kind of stalker. What I don't get is him lurking in the Sammy aisle. I'd add a smilie here but I can't find one that's appropriate. Please use your imagination.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> Our newest Costco has its very own D* troll, complete with a Ban-Lon shirt with the logo. He attacks just as you reach the Samsung tablet row. Needless to say, he's completely clueless and if he didn't have the shirt with the logo would be deemed some kind of stalker. What I don't get is him *lurking in the Sammy aisle*. I'd add a smilie here but I can't find one that's appropriate. Please use your imagination.
> 
> Rich


RVU


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Our newest Costco has its very own D* troll, complete with a Ban-Lon shirt with the logo. He attacks just as you reach the Samsung tablet row. Needless to say, he's completely clueless and if he didn't have the shirt with the logo would be deemed some kind of stalker. What I don't get is him lurking in the Sammy aisle. I'd add a smilie here but I can't find one that's appropriate. Please use your imagination.
> 
> Rich


My costco has a cute woman rep..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> RVU


Naw, the Sammy aisle is loaded with tablets not TVs. The guy knows little and is just a pest.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> My costco has a cute woman rep..


Now you're talkin'.

Rich


----------

